# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλεφωνο ACET

## george33

Καλησπέρα θέλω να αντικαταστήσω μια παλιά συσκευή ACET που χαλασε,εχει συνδεμένα μόνο δυο καλώδια.....εχεί κανείς καμία πρόταση;Που να ψάξω και τι;

----------


## street

ρωτησες τον αντιπροσωπο - εισαγωγεα  ? για αρχη .... 

http://www.papachristou.com

----------


## αντονιο

η εγκατάσταση σου Γιώργο έχει άλλα καλώδια ;

----------


## george33

Εχει ναι,5 καλωδια....δεν ασχολήθηκα πολύ, βρήκα άκρη απο τον Παπαχρήστου που τα εισάγει και μου το έστειλε Θεσ/νίκη.Κόστισε ούτε 20 ευρω.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

